# العذراء مريم تواصل ظهوراتها بكنيستها في الوراق



## Alexander.t (12 ديسمبر 2009)

كتب: مايكل فارس – خاص الأقباط متحدون

في أحدث ظهور لها.. ظهرت السيدة العذراء مريم أمس الجمعة الساعة 10 مساءًا علي منارات كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل بالوراق بشارع الكورنيش، واحتشد الآلاف من الأقباط والمسلمون حول الكنيسة يصرخون ويهتفون فرحًا للسيدة العذراء وهم يرددون بعض الهتافات مثل "بص شوف العذرا بتعمل إيه" و"نورك بان ع الصلبان".
 وسرد شهود العيان لـ"الأقباط متحدون" تفاصيل ظهور السيدة العذراء:


 








بداية أكد رامز لابان (26 سنة) صاحب مصنع ملابس بجوار الكنيسة أن السيدة العذراء ظهرت عده ظهورات وهو رأي ظهورها الساعة 1 صباحًا، وكانت قد ظهرت بجسدها كاملاً بنفس اللون الأزرق التي ترتدية والثوب الأبيض فوق الصليب في منتصف الكنيسة (الكنيسة عبارة عن منارتين أمام الكنيسة ثم 3 قباب وسط الكنيسة وكل قبة عليها صليب ثم آخر الكنيسة منارة كبيرة)، وكان الظهور على الصليب المنتصف في القباب الثلاثة؛ ثم ظهرت مرة أخرى على منارة الكنيسة الأخيره بصورة كاملة ثم بدأت بالذهاب والإياب بين المنارة الأخيرة والقباب الوسطى وسط حشد من آلاف الأقباط الذين سمعوا وأتوا من كل مكان.
وأضاف أحمد رشدي (شاهد عيان) أنه رأى بعينه
السيدة العذراء، وأكد أنه لا فرق بين مسيحي ومسلم وأننا تربينا مع بعضنا البعض ولن ننكر ظهور السيده العذراء (وهناك تسجيل صوتي له كشاهد عيان).
وأضافت إحدى السيدات أن أول ظهور للسيدة العذراء كان الساعة 10 مساءًا استمر لحظات حتى انتشر الخبر في كل المنطقة ثم توافد الآلاف حول الكنيسة، ثم عادت السيدة العذراء للظهور مرة أخرى من الساعة 1 حتى الساعة 2 تظهر لعدة دقائق ثم تختفي، وأثناء ظهورها استطاع الكثيرين تصويرها فيديو سواء مسيحيين أو مسلمين.
وأضاف باسم وجدي أن السيدة العذراء ظهرت أيضًا بكنيسة مارمينا بالوراق أثناء تلك الفتره أيضًا، وذلك أكده له أحد خدام الكنيسة يدعى جرجس روماني، فاتصلنا به ليؤكد أن هناك شاهد عيان على تلك الواقعة وهو الدكتور أنطون إدوارد (صيدلي)، فمنزله أمام الكنيسة والذي أكد أن هناك ضوء كبير من حمامة كبيره كانت تدور حول كنيسة مارمينا ثم ذهبت لكنيسة العذراء والملاك بالوراق.







هذا وقد جاء الأمن بعد سماع الخبر مباشرة، فأتت 3 عربات أمن من قسم الورارق و3 ملازمين منهم محمود الجوار ومحمد الثورا، وقد أكد ملازم أول محمود الجوار أنهم جاءوا بعد أن تم إخبارهم بوجود تجمع وإشغال طريق أمام الكنيسة وهو ما يعد مخالفة للقانون، لذا أتينا لفض هذا التجمهر المخالف للقانون، وبسؤاله عن ظهورالعذراء نفى ذلك قائلاً "لا ده ماس كهربائي"، وبسؤاله عن تسجيلات الفيديو لظهور العذراء قال لا يعلم عنها شيء.
وعندما توجهت لسؤال أحد الخدام عن الواقعة فوجئت بأحد أمناء الشرطة يشاور له من بعيد بعلامة (نفي) بإصبعه حتى لا يتحدث معي، وفي خلسة قال لي الخادم أن الأمن قال لهم ألا يتحدثوا للصحافة.
وتوجهت لسعد "حارس الأمن أمام الكنيسة" والذي حلف بالله العظيم وبأولاده بأنه لم يكن هناك شيء ولا ظهور ولا حاجة، وعندما سألناه عن تسجيلات الفيديو رد قائلاً "معرفش حاجة.. أنا حارس أمن من الساعة 8 مساءًا حتى 8 صباحًا وأنا مشفتش حاجة.. عايز تعرف أي حاجة روح لمأمور القسم عبد العظيم بيه الجمل".
اتصلنا بالقمص داود "راعي الكنيسة" الذي قال أن الخدام اتصل به بخصوص الظهور، ولكنه لم يخرج خوفًا من الضغوط الأمنية، فلو خرج خشى أن يقول له الأمن فض هذا التجمهر ويُجبر على فض فرحة أبناءه، وأكد أنه لم ير الظهور.
واتصلنا بالقمص حزقيال فايق "راعي كنيسة السيدة العذراء" والذي أكد أن السيدة العذراء ظهرت، وصرخ المسيحيين "بص شوف العذرا بتعمل إيه" عندما حاول الأمن أن يصرفهم؟

  ولازالت ظهورات السيدة العذراء مستمرة إلى الآن والجموع محتشدة من المسيحيين والمسلمين​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بركتك يا امنا الغالية 
اذكرينا يا امى امام عرش النعمة 
اطلبى عن اولادك ربنا يرحمنا من كل شر وشبه شر
ميرسى ليك يا مينا على الخبر 
وفى انتظار كل جديد​


----------



## ارمانيوس جرجس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

علي الرغم من ان الخبر جميل لكن انا لم اسمعه من قبل لم اقرائه في الصحف اليومية او اسمعه فى التلفزيون الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## أَمَة (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا مينا على التفاصيل.



> وتوجهت لسعد "حارس الأمن أمام الكنيسة" والذي حلف بالله العظيم وبأولاده بأنه لم يكن هناك شيء ولا ظهور ولا حاجة، وعندما سألناه عن تسجيلات الفيديو رد قائلاً "معرفش حاجة..حارس أمن .. عايز تعرف أي حاجة روح لمأمور القسم عبد العظيم* بيه* الجمل".


 
شوفوا لما الإنسان يخاف من البشر أكثر من الله بيعمل ايه...
بحلف بالله وباولاده كذب. 
الرب يسامحه.


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الخبر اكيد لأن السيدة العذراء دائما ماتظهر وتفرح اولادها ومريديها


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*احلى حاجة فى الامن المصرى انهم ماشين صم بكم عمى عن الحقيقة 

ربنا موجود وام النور قادرة تورى للعالم كله ظهورها ومش غريبه عليها 

انا شوفتها فى اسيوط دى بركة كبيرة لينا ​*


----------



## عمادفايز (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*واحد يقول ماس كهربائى وواحد يقول اسأل عبد العظيم بيةالجمل.
وهو الماس الكهربائى لايحدث الافوق الكنيسة فى الوراق وقبلها فى بابادبلو وقبلها فى اسيوط والزتون و الشرقية وغيرها وغيرها.
قسوا قلوبهم واغلظوا رقابهم.
فى النهاية مهما قالوا المفروض دة ما يضيعش فرحتنا بالعدرا مريم ام اللة ام المخلص ام النور شفيعتنا وحبيبتنا بركتها تكون معانا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ماس كهربى إيه و بتاع إيه 
الماس الكهربى بيحرق المكان و بيقطع الكهرباء......بيؤذى يؤذى يا عالم ياهوووووووووووووووو
لهم عيون و لايبصرون و لهم آذان و لا يسمعون


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا موجود

هى قادره تظهر نورها فى كل مكان 

بظهورها  الالهى العظيم


بركه صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون معنا امين
​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*نورتو يجماعه
*​


----------



## tenaaaa (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شفاعتها تكون معانا​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*طمئنى اولادك المقهورين فى بلدهم ايتها السيده العذراء مريم*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بظهورها بطمنا وتقوى ايمانا فى الدنيا 
بركتها وشفاعتها تكون معنا​


----------

